# Honeywell Ademco programming



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

xaH said:


> For those that do alarm systems, do you program them with a laptop?


 Yup, easiest way to do it, I hate standing at a keypad and hitting buttons, but I have gotten pretty good at it too ( when I forgot the darn laptop at home)


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

BEAMEUP said:


> Yup, easiest way to do it, I hate standing at a keypad and hitting buttons, but I have gotten pretty good at it too ( when I forgot the darn laptop at home)


Can you get the programming software at ADI? I've always used the keypad method but it's really tedious.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

You use to be able to just download it online for free. But I see honeywell website is requiring a login now, Im sure ADI does have it


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Just call tech support. They will give you a temporary login and password.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Vista 15/20, no. I just stick with keypad. *34, *35, *41, *42, *43, *56 and sometimes *58 is all you really have to touch for the majority of the time unless you're going to do a Z-bridge or other integrated device. Now with the Vista128BPT... Yes I use Compass.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

*99

:whistling2:


----------

